# Easy way to add fat to dog's diet?



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Mia is almost 1 and I have read that she should have a food that is 18% fat. Her food is less than that.

She has a long coat and fat helps skin etc. She is a good weight, on the thin side of normal, not a big eater.

I would like to add a bit of fat to her diet and would like suggestions. 

Thank you


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Salmon oil is great, lots of Omega-3 fatty acids. Flaxseed oil is also high in Omega-3s, but animal-based oils are better for dogs. I don't know that your dog's diet NEEDS to have 18% fat...how is her coat? If it's shiny enough, and her skin isn't flaky, you don't need to worry. But an Omega-3 supplement isn't going to hurt anything....it's good for joints, too.


----------



## BullieCrazy (Feb 11, 2008)

I buy fish oil capsuls at costco, easy to just drop one into my dogs food dish and the dogs really like it and chew it up, it is low cost and convient way to inhance their diet.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

An even better way to add the essential fats is to include fish - specifically sardines or mackrel.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

What are you feeding Mia now?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the great information. 

Mia is eating Fromm Surf and Turf but at almost $3 a pound I am going to switch her to Canidae. She's not crazy about Canidae so I am going to mix the two bags half and half. 

Her skin looks good from what I can see, she is long haired. 

I admit that I am lazy and we don't eat fish at all so the capsule sounds a lot easier. 

I thought dogs needed 18% fat. Maybe not?? 

Thanks


----------

